# Pelzerhaken Brandungsangeln



## vn15se (27. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir tips geben könnt zum brandungsangeln  strandhäuser am leuchtturm, wenn es geht direkt davor, da ich weichnachten und silvester dort verbringen werde.
da ich selten zum fischen komme wäre ich über fängige tips an der stelle sehr dankbar.

liebe grüße an alle


----------



## maki1980 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Pelzerhaken Brandungsangeln*

Hi,

direkt vor den Häusern ist das Brandungsangeln nicht wirklich zu Empfehlen (meiner Meinung nach) Der Surferstrand liegt davor und hier hast du sehr flaches Wasser. Eine gute Stelle ist das Ende der Bucht. Hier steht auch ein Holzpavillon am Strand unter dem Mann ein wenig Deckung vor Regen hat. Ansonsten würde ich ein paar Kilometer in Richtung Neustadt fahren und auf Höhe der Campingplätze mein Glück versuchen. Hier geht es relativ schnell auf Tiefe und außerdem hast du einen schönen Tigergrund. Somit gute Chancen auf Dorsch, Plattfisch und Mefo.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## vn15se (30. November 2011)

*AW: Pelzerhaken Brandungsangeln*

hallo daniel,

erst einmal recht vielen dank, ist es dir vielleicht möglich die stelle genauer zu definieren?

gruß
            detlef


----------



## maki1980 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pelzerhaken Brandungsangeln*

Den roten Bereich würde ich auf Grund der nicht vorhandenen Tiefe und des Sandbodens meiden. Im grünen Bereich war ich bereits häufiger Erfolgreich.


----------



## vn15se (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pelzerhaken Brandungsangeln*

man daniel du bist ja spitze,

vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal über weihnachten.

würdest du mir auch verraten was du da womit gefangen hast?

Reicht eigentlich mein fischerreischein dort oder muß man da auch wieder was für die fische im meer berappen?

gruß
detlef


----------



## maki1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pelzerhaken Brandungsangeln*

Hi Detlef,

wenn du über Weihnachten dort bist benötigst du nur den gültigen Fischereischein. Hauptfisch zu der Jahreszeit ist Dorsch und Platte mit Wattwurm und der üblichen Grundmontage. Im Sommer wäre hier an der Spitze der Bucht noch ein guter Platz für Aal. Wattwürmer und Angelgerät kannst du direkt in Neustadt kaufen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## petripohl (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pelzerhaken Brandungsangeln*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hi Detlef,
> 
> wenn du über Weihnachten dort bist benötigst du nur den gültigen Fischereischein. Hauptfisch zu der Jahreszeit ist Dorsch und Platte mit Wattwurm und der üblichen Grundmontage. Im Sommer wäre hier an der Spitze der Bucht noch ein guter Platz für Aal. Wattwürmer und Angelgerät kannst du direkt in Neustadt kaufen.
> 
> ...



OK hier weis offensichtlich jemand schon genaueres zum neuen Fischereigesetz in SH. Gibts da Details oder ne Quelle?

Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte

Detlef aus welchem Bundesland ist dein Schein..?. habe ich nicht gelesen oder überlesen.


----------



## maki1980 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pelzerhaken Brandungsangeln*

Hi Malte,

leider weiß ich auch nichts genaueres als hier bereits im Forum beschrieben. Da Detlef aber zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester an der Küste ist, gehe ich davon aus das er im neuem Jahr nicht mehr zum Angeln ans Waser geht. Daher reicht er normale Schein aus.
Sollte er in 2012 an die Küste wollen, hat er ein noch nicht ausreichend geklärtes Problem. Gehe aber mal davon aus, dass hier solange es keine geklärte Grundlage zu dem Umgang mit der Abgabe beschlossen ist, eine Prüfung dieser Abgabe wohl keine rechtlichen Folgen hat. (ACHTUNG, NUR MEIN GEDANKENGANG).

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## vn15se (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pelzerhaken Brandungsangeln*

hallo,

aus nrw

gruß
       detlef


----------



## petripohl (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pelzerhaken Brandungsangeln*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hi Malte,
> 
> leider weiß ich auch nichts genaueres als hier bereits im Forum beschrieben. Da Detlef aber zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester an der Küste ist, gehe ich davon aus das er im neuem Jahr nicht mehr zum Angeln ans Waser geht. Daher reicht er normale Schein aus.
> Sollte er in 2012 an die Küste wollen, hat er ein noch nicht ausreichend geklärtes Problem. Gehe aber mal davon aus, dass hier solange es keine geklärte Grundlage zu dem Umgang mit der Abgabe beschlossen ist, eine Prüfung dieser Abgabe wohl keine rechtlichen Folgen hat. (ACHTUNG, NUR MEIN GEDANKENGANG).
> ...



Hallo Daniel,
ist es denn sicher das wir in 2011 keine Gebühr entrichten müssen??? Ich gebe zu es klingt unwahrscheinlich das die Herren Bürokraten dieses Jahr noch ne Durchführungsverordnung auf Reihe bekommen aber Sicher sein kann man sich da doch nicht. Oder?
Gruß Malte


----------

